# Echinodorus tenellus "micro"



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the micro version has slightly longer, skinnier leaves compared to the regular E. tennellus.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> I think the micro version has slightly longer, skinnier leaves compared to the regular E. tennellus.


So it's actually taller?

Harry

P.S. I found two "looks" when searching for pictures of E. tenellus, the first one looks like this:
http://www.aquapage.cz/Obrazky/Rostliny/Echinodorus_tenellus.jpg
and the other looks like this:
http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/plants/echinodorus-tenellus-profile.jpg

Based on your comments, I'm assuming the first one is the "micro" version and the second is the normal version. Is that correct?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

The first pic is definitely "Micro", but I think that the second pic is of Sagittaria sublata, rather than E. tenellus.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

The larger variety is much, much taller (10-12"), much wider leaves, and a light green. 'micro' is quite small (3-4"), think leaves, and a deeper green with some pink/maroon.



legomaniac89 said:


> The first pic is definitely "Micro", but I think that the second pic is of Sagittaria sublata, rather than E. tenellus.


+1. That, or some new runners of the larger variety. Certainly not mother plants.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

legomaniac89 said:


> The first pic is definitely "Micro", but I think that the second pic is of Sagittaria sublata, rather than E. tenellus.


I didn't think the second picture was E. tenellus, but a handful of websites show that picture as E. tenellus. Would this one be the non-micro version then:

http://www.darkwhite.info/images/plants/Echinodorus tenellus.jpg AND
http://www.aquamoos.de/images/product_images/popup_images/547_0.jpg

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe the micro was recently re-classified to another species. I can't recall at the moment, and I'm too busy to search. But it was something "tenellum" I believe. Maybe someone else knows?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Church said:


> I believe the micro was recently re-classified to another species. I can't recall at the moment, and I'm too busy to search. But it was something "tenellum" I believe. Maybe someone else knows?


_Helanthium tenellum "Micro"_. I believe that E. quadricostatus and E. angustifolius are both included in this move, but I may be wrong.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's at least 4 varieties of E. tenellus (or H. tenellum, whichever it is now?) that I'm aware of (and have in my tanks)-

-There's long, thin leaves that get a red tint in high light (I'm used to that being called E. tenellus 'red')

-E. tenellus 'narrow' stays green and short.

-I'm used to E. tenellus 'micro' being the one that stays short but has thin leaves and turns red?

-The longer E. tenellus that has slightly broader leaves and stays green I started calling E. tenellus "regular" just to distinguish it from the others.

Then there's also E. angustifolius, which in my tank gets the same height as E. tenellus "regular" but has broader leaves...

(when I say "long" I mean 6-8", and "short" is 2-4")

So how's all that to add mayhem to the confusion? :bounce:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Also, the large green E. tennellus 'regular' opens up and out from the crown, E. angustifolius grows pretty much straight up.


----------

